# remove text from video



## irsath

Dear friends..

i download a song from net...but when i see that song, there have his website name on the screen till end ...
i would like to remove it ... 
it's possible ?


----------



## koala

What format is the song (mp3, m4a, wma)? Where did you download it from? And which media player are you using?


----------



## irsath

Sorry..... i was in vacation ....

Ok ....it's "avi" file .....and i am using windows media player

Thanks
irsath mohammed


----------



## koala

I'm guessing it's a music video. If you mean the video has the website address in the corner of the screen or something like an MTV logo, there's nothing you can do as the text is embedded in the video picture, it's not an option you can turn on and off.

One option would be to crop the video in an editor, but you will lose some of the picture size not just the text.

Another option would be to add a blur filter to the area where the text is. This wouldn't remove the web address but would make it less visible.


----------



## grizzly_uk

And carrying on from koala's suggestion to blur the text, why not place your own logo or text over the existing text?










You could also try a program called VirtualDUB, it has a logo filter...but the results are hit and miss.


----------



## BIOS

*Copyright?*

Wouldn't it be 'illegal' to remove it? :wink:


----------



## koala

BIOS said:


> Wouldn't it be 'illegal' to remove it? :wink:


Good point. I hadn't thought of that. There might be a problem if you edit and then repost the video on another website, but for personal use it should be ok.


----------



## grizzly_uk

Well yes it would be illegal if it was being taken from another website, we are giving advice on how to accomplish something technically. We are not endorsing copyright infringement, it is up to you to use any knowledge you gain here legally.

If you were to use the aforementioned techniques for legal purposes then there is no problem, but if you intend to re-distribute this video then I would just say to you, think before you act :sayyes:


----------



## irsath

Thanks for your information ....

The videos are for my self use .... you don't warry about that ... i have changed the adress to my name ......

www.irsath.com 


Thanks 
Irsath mohammed


----------

